
How to build a habit?  Seinfeld Strategy - AhmetKurt
https://www.gymastery.com/single-post/2017/09/13/How-to-Build-a-Habit-Seinfeld-Strategy
======
disfadbish
This is a garbage article. Strategy is to mark off days on a calendar. Ground
breaking.

